# Butts - interactive - живые обои!



## udeveloper (Oct 5, 2012)

Fully interactive, butts of beautiful girls all over the world!

----- The hottest 20 butts of adorable girls!
----- For each butt separately realized physics response to touch.
----- Accelerometer! Try to shake your phone and you'll be pleasantly surprised!
----- Fully customization: radius of influence, flexibility, sensitivity accelerometer
----- Does not discharge the battery
----- Tab optimization
----- HD quality

Install and enjoy for free!
Adult only!

Google play: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ad.sexy.butts

APK: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/43644128/butts_v1.apk


----------

